# Okay guys...input on one more London location please!



## 3kids4me (Mar 4, 2008)

Sorry to monopolize the board.

Here we go:

Flat on Egerton Garden Rd., near the South Kensington tube (not sure about the walk...looks like it may be farther than I want..perhaps there are some buses closer).  I'm sure this is a nice location...and this flat rental company is willing to provide a portable air-conditioning which I may not need but just in case...(given my daughter's health issues, I want to be prepared).

It's only available for half our stay, so for the other half they could move us to a studio in that Earls Court area that I'm still iffy about.  Perhaps I should then consider moving to a hotel instead of going to the studio (which is on Longridge and seems like it may be near that Comfort Inn that another poster referenced...although I can't find that particular Comfort Inn on the map to compare...).

Thoughts anyone? 

Thanks so much!!!!

Sharon


----------



## nonutrix (Mar 4, 2008)

3kids4me said:


> Sorry to monopolize the board.
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> Flat on Egerton Garden Rd., near the South Kensington tube (not sure about the walk...looks like it may be farther than I want..perhaps there are some buses closer).  I'm sure this is a nice location...and this flat rental company is willing to provide a portable air-conditioning which I may not need but just in case...(given my daughter's health issues, I want to be prepared).



Great location!  It looks like you'll be able to get a bus easily from this location, so I wouldn't worry about the walk to the tube.  If you really want to ride the tube, you could ride the bus to the tube station to avoid the walk.  Remember the tube passes also cover the buses.

nonutrix


----------



## IreneLF (Mar 5, 2008)

I like this location and prefer it to all the others you've mentioned recently.

You're right near the V&A Museum if this helps to orient you. 
Looks to be about 5-6 blocks to the tube, hard to tell exactly...

Might be preferable to take a bus  all the way or bus to the tube line you want rather than making too many tube changes which can entail a lot of walking.
I am emailing two bus route maps that I think will be handy.  With the Oyster card  (you can read about it at      www.tfl.gov.uk   )
you can change easily from tube to bus - they are quite the deal in terms of saving money on fares as well.


----------

